# Help Identifying Substrate



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, I bought some substrate off a guy on Kijiji which he advertised as white sand, but after looking closely it looks kind of like crushed coral to me. I attached a picture of it so you can see it.

What do you think?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

witchbitch said:


> Hi, I bought some substrate off a guy on Kijiji which he advertised as white sand, but after looking closely it looks kind of like crushed coral to me. I attached a picture of it so you can see it.
> 
> What do you think?


Looks almost like crushed coral or aragonite sand. I think you're looking more so for silica sand


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah... Looks like large-grained aragonite for use in reef tanks, etc. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Crushed coral would be my guess..


----------

